# boat license



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

okay, i am purchasing a float boat (like the dry fly boats) for primarily river fishing, but i am planning on using it on a couple of small lakes that i like to fish also.

for this i would like to put a trolling motor on it. i was talking to a guy at work today and he said i would have to have a license for it if i use a trolling motor. Is this correct?? i have never owned a boat before, therefore i have never had to deal with the license issue. 

if someone could help me out i would appreciate it very much.

also, if i am on a lake/river with a motor, is it mandatory that i have a PFD aboard with me. or is there a certain length that the boat has to be before this is applied.

thanks


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Quix,
I'm not completely sure about the PFD issue but am positive about the license thing.
Once you put a motor of any kind on a boat, it has to be registered !


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

I was always under the impression that the registration only applies when using gas motors. Electric motor doesn't require the boat to be registered, just like oars or paddles.

Confidence level = 90%

Magnet


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I did a little research and this is what I came up with.

PFDs :

WHAT TYPE OF PFD DO I NEED TO CARRY ON MY BOAT IN MICHIGAN? 


Vessels less than 16 feet (including canoes and kayaks) must be equipped with one Type I, II, III or IV PFD for each person on board. 
The U.S. Guard requires all vessels less than 16 feet, used on the Great Lakes or connecting waterways, to carry one approved Type I, II, or III device for each person on board. 

Vessels 16 feet and longer, in addition to the Type I, II, or III for each person on board must carry one type IV. (Canoes and kayaks over 16 feet are exempt from the Type IV requirement.) 

Registrations :

Registration
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Boats are numbered according to state and federal regulations. These regulations help protect people from careless boat operators and improperly equipped boats. A Certificate of Number is issued to tell enforcement officers that a boat is properly registered. The numbers must be displayed properly on the boat. 

The law requires: 

The figures are to be read from left to right. 
They must be displayed on the forward half of each side of the bow of the boat. 
Numbers must be bold, block letters of good proportion. 
Numbers must not be less than three inches high. 
They must be of contrasting color to the boat hull or background. 
They must be as high above the waterline as practical. 
No number other than the number assigned can be displayed on the forward half of the vessel. 
Letters must be separated from numbers by spaces or hyphens. 
Validation decals must be three inches to the right of the last letter displayed. 
Boat Certificate of Registration must be carried on vessel when being operated. 
Registration Fee 

Nonpowered vessels, other than nonmotorized canoes or kayaks, except as provided in section 80123
$ 9.00 
Nonmotorized canoes or kayaks except as provided in section 80123
$ 5.00 
Motorboats less than 12 feet in length
$ 14.00 
Motorboats 12 feet or over but less than 16 feet in length
$ 17.00 
Motorboats 16 feet or over but less than 21 feet in length
$ 42.00 
Motorboats 21 feet or over but less than 28 feet in length
$ 115.00 
Motorboats 28 feet or over but less than 35 feet in length
$ 168.00 
Motorboats 35 feet or over but less than 42 feet in length
$ 244.00 
Motorboats 42 feet or over but less than 50 feet in length
$ 280.00 
Motorboats 50 feet in length or over
$ 448.00 
Pontoon vessels regardless of size
$ 23.00 
Motorized canoes regardless of size
$ 14.00 
Vessels licensed under part 473
$ 15.00 
Vessels carrying passengers for hire that are in compliance with part 445, or under federal law; and vessels carrying passengers and freight or freight only and owned within this state or hailing from a port within this state
$ 45.00 

The length of a vessel is the distance from end to end over the deck, excluding the longitudinal upward or downward curve of the deck, fore and aft. A pontoon boat shall be measured by the length of its deck, fore and aft. 


Magnet,
I don't believe it matters that the motor is electric. Gas OR Electric, motor is a motor. Once you hang a motor on it, it becomes a motorboat. 
This info came straight from the DNR website.

Here's the link for more info 


http://www.dnr.state.mi.us/SubIndex.asp?LinkID=276&sec=boat


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Any motor, the boat must be registered. You must have a PFD (personal floatation device) for each person aboard regardless of the size and if the boat is 16 feet or larger you must also have a throwable PFD (type IV) besides a wearable PFD (type I, II, III) for every person aboard.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

How does one go about putting numbers on an inflatable? I'm also purchasing one of these rigs this year, and while I don't foresee putting a motor on it, I'm curious. 

Mike


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

that was my next question, how in the heck do you put a sticker on an inflatable??

all of the ones i have ever seen in the water have never had numbers or anything on them.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

MCL 324.80122 provides that an inflatable boat may display the registration decal on the transom of the boat. Obviously, if the inflatable is able to support a motor, it must have some type of a hard transom.

As far as numbers, it is the DNR's position that as long as the registration numbers are displayed in some sort of manner, either on the boat, or in the boat on a placard that could be presented to a Law Enforcement Officer upon demand, we will accept it as being in compliance. Since registration numbers don't change when the registration is renewed, the numbers could even be painted on each side but, whatever way you choose is fine as long as they are somewhere for inflatables.


----------

